
Official Google Blog: An invitation from the mayor of Rome: Come see Ancient Rome in 3D - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/invitation-from-mayor-of-rome-come-see.html
======
SingAlong
Amazing!

But they could've designed it with more detail. The video itself looks boring
after a while due to the colors used in the 3D. History was not all green
ground, white wall and brown gates. It was more colorful. Even though we have
no info about the colors used in those times we atleast can make it lively to
watch than the light boring 'past' shades.

P.S: <http://earth.google.com/rome/> the link from the post is a 404.

~~~
bd
They did indeed design it with more details. It's just that Google Earth is
not a perfect presentation medium (compared to offline rendering from local
files):

<http://www.procedural.com/cityengine/rome-reborn.html>

------
leoc
> You can travel back in time to see Rome, Italy as it was in 320AD

Which other Rome might we be talking about here? Really.

~~~
hugh
Well, there's Romes in Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Maine, Maryland,
Michigan, Minnesota, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin, but I doubt
any of 'em would have looked quite so interesting in 320 AD.

PS. Ain't wikipedia disambiguation pages grand?

~~~
Anon84
Dunno... The various Native American cultures have always fascinated me.

~~~
hugh
Sure, but what are the chances of finding a Native American settlement at any
one of those locations in 320 AD?

